# JJ Mclaughlin Sodas



## Mike227 (Jan 9, 2021)

Here are some of my JJ McLaughlin soda bottles.


----------



## brent little (Jan 9, 2021)

Pretty nice stuff,no Canada Wests or torpedoes??? I have some for sale.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 9, 2021)

Mike227 said:


> Here are some of my JJ McLaughlin soda bottles.


Very nice I like that stuff there very nice also like the way you displayed your torpedo bottle ingenious


----------



## Mike227 (Jan 9, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> Very nice I like that stuff there very nice also like the way you displayed your torpedo bottle ingenious


Thanks
It took me a while to figure out how to display it.


----------



## RCO (Jan 9, 2021)

Mike227 said:


> Thanks
> It took me a while to figure out how to display it.



not sure I've even seen some of those , I knew there was a lot of different JJ McLaughlin soda bottles though as they were such a large bottler 

 think I have 3 JJ McLaughlin bottles , 2 from Toronto and 1 from Ottawa , 1 is a plain looking aqua bottle with JJ McLaughlin on side and was found swimming , other is same bottle as bottle # 5 in your first pic

most people only associate them with Toronto but they did operate in Ottawa from 1912-1915 according to my book 

not clear to read but says " this bottle is the property of JJ  McLaughlin limited Ottawa Ont "


----------



## Mike227 (Jan 9, 2021)

I haven’t seen the Ottawa bottle before.  Looks nice though.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 9, 2021)

That's a great collection!  I love how many colours the McLaughlins come in.


----------



## RCO (Jan 9, 2021)

Mike227 said:


> I haven’t seen the Ottawa bottle before.  Looks nice though.



think there is also one that says " Toronto , Ottawa and Edmonton " but don't have a picture but recall seeing it at a local antique mall


----------



## Mike227 (Jan 9, 2021)

I know there are definitely seltzer/syphon bottles that say Edmonton on them.  I have 2 different variations of them but I think there are 7 or 8 different that I have seen.  

Pretty amazing all the different bottles JJ Mclaughlin had.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 9, 2021)

Mike227 said:


> I know there are definitely seltzer/syphon bottles that say Edmonton on them.  I have 2 different variations of them but I think there are 7 or 8 different that I have seen.
> 
> Pretty amazing all the different bottles JJ Mclaughlin had.


I've got a seltzer bottle which says Toronto, Ottawa, and Edmonton.  Picked it up at the Ottawa bottle show for a buck or so a few years back because the top is knocked off.  I know there are a lot of McLaughlin stoneware bottles marked Edmonton as well, and a couple marked Ottawa as well.  Not sure if there are any non-syphon glass bottles marked with Edmonton though.


----------



## Mike227 (Jan 9, 2021)

I know there are 2 versions at least of the syphon with Toronto, Edmonton and Ottawa.  One is a paneled version.  There is also Winnipeg and Edmonton syphon.  And the other 5 variants of the syphon’s I have seen  are Toronto and Ottawa.
After hearing there were Edmonton and Ottawa bottles other then the syphon’s and stoneware bottle’s.  I looked online quite awhile today and found 3 different Edmonton bottles.  One is marked Edmonton,Ottawa and Toronto along with JJ Mclaughlin.   The other 2 are just marked Edmonton and JJ Mclaughlin.  one had a screw in cap and the other was a torpedo.  I would imagine there are probably more out there though.  Seems like I see a new bottle of there’s all the time.


----------



## JKL (Jan 10, 2021)

Mike227 said:


> Here are some of my JJ McLaughlin soda bottles.


Absolutely spectacular collection!
I have a case of bottle envy!


----------

